# Windows 2000 server standard to SBS 2011 essentials



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I know SBS 2011 now has the option to migrate when you are doing the initial setup. I need to know if migrating from server 2000 standard is possible, or if just need to create the domain from scratch and join the workstations to the new domain.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would do it from scratch if thee are not many things to migrate over.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

That is what I was thinking. I think there are only 7 users or so. Not worth the headache that SBS can give.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You could probably migrate everything over in an evening pretty easily


----------

